# Northern VA - Fantasy or Modern - Player - hoping to join



## Hammerforge (Jul 14, 2005)

Any groups out there looking for an additional player? I'm looking for a group that meets more frequently than once a month (biweekly would be nice). I'm more into roleplaying than combat, though I don't totally loathe breaking out mats and miniatures.

I am familiar with the following game systems:

d20 (D&D and Modern)
True20
GURPS
HARP

My best times for gaming are Friday evenings and any time on Saturdays. I live in Manassas but am willing to travel up to 30 minutes for a good game.


----------



## Tzarevitch (Jul 15, 2005)

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> Any groups out there looking for an additional player? I'm looking for a group that meets more frequently than once a month (biweekly would be nice). I'm more into roleplaying than combat, though I don't totally loathe breaking out mats and miniatures.
> 
> I am familiar with the following game systems:
> 
> ...




We split time between Alexandria and DC if you are interested and willing to drive that far. We play d20 (3.5) Eberron and Al-Qadim on alternating Saturdays @2PM to 11PM or so with a break for dinner. We range in ages from 27-34. We use mats and minis pretty regularly but we do role play.

Our group membership plummeted to about 4 regulars (including DM) at the start of the year due to players moving on with their lives and we have been trying to re-fill the ranks. If you are interested, e-mail me (Tzarevitch@aol.com) or respond here. 

Tzarevitch (a.k.a. Jeremy)


----------



## Hammerforge (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm not sure because Alexandria and especially DC are a bit far. I'll keep your group in mind, though, because it sounds pretty interesting (especially the Eberron part).

Jeremy


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey, perhaps the distance can be worth it if the game isn't as frequent. My game currently in Upper Marlboro is at least once a month maybe twice depending on everyones schedule we are a mature group from 26-50 playing in 2nd edition Dragonlance gaming world of D&D. I know its hard to organize both gamers and players these days so its fortunate to find this site to help you out.


----------



## Hammerforge (Jul 20, 2005)

OldschoolDnD said:
			
		

> Hey, perhaps the distance can be worth it if the game isn't as frequent. My game currently in Upper Marlboro is at least once a month maybe twice depending on everyones schedule we are a mature group from 26-50 playing in 2nd edition Dragonlance gaming world of D&D. I know its hard to organize both gamers and players these days so its fortunate to find this site to help you out.




Thanks, but one of the main reasons I'm looking for a new group is because I'm trying to get away from the "play only once every 4-5 weeks" trend I've been experiencing. That's just too long a gap between games for me, even if the game is a good one.


----------

